# Linda's Spaetzle



## lindatooo (Apr 16, 2004)

The first part is based on Joy of Cooking's recipe w/some changes

Mix together:
1 1/2 C flour
1/2 t baking powder
3/4 t salt
generous pinch freshly grated nutmeg  (if you don't have fresh then leave it out but I'd go to the grocery store...it's worth it)

Beat together 2 jumbo eggs w/ 1/2 C whole milk

Combine the two and beat vigorously until well blended.  It will be a very sticky, pretty thick batter.

Have ready:  1 large bowl ice water with collander;
large slotted spoon or better yet one of those chinese sieves
Strainer over yet another bowl

In a large pan bring 6 C chicken stock to boil, add 1/4 C white wine

Using a spatezle maker   [If you've never seen one it looks like a grater with a chute attached, you fill the chute with the batter and slide it back and forth and little drops of batter fall into the broth..ingenious and well worth the investment]  (you can do this by pushing little tiny bits off of one spoon with another but it makes it an all afternoon job), Add spatezle to boiling water using about 1/3 of the batter at a time.  Spaetzle is cooked when it floats lightly to the surface and "bites" right. 

With the slotted spoon scoop spaetzle into ice water to shock then shake and put into strainer.  Make second batch while the first one is draining.

You can refrigerate at this point for up to one day.

To make it perfect:

Melt about 2T butter in a large non-stick frying pan.  Add Spaetzle and saute over medium heat.  When it starts to brown sprinkle it with about 1/2 C grated Parmesan cheese.  When the cheese melts a bit spray a dinner plate w/non-stick spray and use it to flip the spaetzle.

Now this may sound like a great deal of work but once you've done it a couple of times it just zips...I can make them without rushing, start to refrigeration - including the dishes - in about 45 minutes and boy is it worth the trouble!  Talk about comfort food!

This is an exceptional side for Osso Bucco!....Must stop now...drooling all over the keyboard!


----------



## Alix (May 24, 2004)

Yum! Linda, this sounds remarkably like my dumplings. We make the goop and drop by spoonfuls into the chicken broth. Difference is, we just eat them IN the broth. I think I may try your way and see what my family says.


----------



## lindatooo (May 24, 2004)

Please do, Alix and let me know how you like it!


----------



## cookienut (Sep 5, 2004)

I agree, it may sound like a lot of work, but it really isn't.  It's kind of fun and it's worth the effort.  I make it all the time with stews, pot roasts, chicken cutlets.  Anytime we don't feel like rice or potatoes.  Also, I know some people who even use a collander to make them.  Also, I cook them in a chicken broth instead of plain water to give them an added extra flavor.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Sep 7, 2004)

If you don't have a Spaetzle maker ... there are three alternatives. A collendar, a potato ricer (if it has interchangeable discs use the one with large holes), or a food mill (if it has interchangeable discs use the large one). No matter how big or small - spaetzle is good eats.


----------

